# Trying to Burn DVD - Missing Codecs - Toast 10.0



## bali_hi (Sep 24, 2007)

I am trying to burn some .avi files with Toast 10.0.

When I drag the files (there are 4 different ones) to Toast I'm getting a message that the file was not added because a required codec was missing -- 2 files mention DivX and the other 2 mention XVid.

It also says that additional software is required for Toast to play back or decode the file.

Can someone please explain what this is? Where can I get the required codecs and how do I install them.

Many thanks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

At a guess (I stuck with Toast 9, which doesn't seem to have these issues), I'd say you should install VLC, Perian and Windows Media Components for QuickTime (all free). Then try it again.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*format select*

are you trying to just burn them as data, or as a playable dvd? 
i am on the elderly toast 7, but there is a slide out sort of thing beside the main window where you choose what format you are choosing to make the disc from when you are in 'video' mode. could be you have the wrong one selected? 
if you just want the avi's on the disc as data, choose 'data' in the tabs at the top of the main window, rather than 'video'.


----------



## bali_hi (Sep 24, 2007)

boukman2 said:


> are you trying to just burn them as data, or as a playable dvd?
> i am on the elderly toast 7, but there is a slide out sort of thing beside the main window where you choose what format you are choosing to make the disc from when you are in 'video' mode. could be you have the wrong one selected?
> if you just want the avi's on the disc as data, choose 'data' in the tabs at the top of the main window, rather than 'video'.


I'm trying to burn a playable dvd. I'm going to try what the previous user suggested. If it doesn't work I might go back to Toast 8, ehich I was using on my previous mac.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bali_hi (Sep 24, 2007)

*Missing Codecs Toast 10/What to do with Subtitles?*



chas_m said:


> At a guess (I stuck with Toast 9, which doesn't seem to have these issues), I'd say you should install VLC, Perian and Windows Media Components for QuickTime (all free). Then try it again.


Thanks for the info. I've downloaded all of the above and when I dragged one of the .avi files to Toast I no longer got the error message.
I'm going to burn the dvd tomorrow and then check whether or not it will play in my dvd player (not on my mac). I'll leave an update.

One other question -- how does one burn the subtitles on to a dvd when it's a separate file. Toast didn't recognize the type of file when I dragged it in along with the .avi file


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

bali_hi said:


> One other question -- how does one burn the subtitles on to a dvd when it's a separate file. Toast didn't recognize the type of file when I dragged it in along with the .avi file


You don't -- at least, not with Toast. You'll need another program that can merge the .srt file (I assume that's what you have) with the .avi (I again assume that's what you have) to create a video file with "hard-coded" subtitles (ie cannot be turned off). You then burn this new video file onto a disc using Toast.

For this sort of thing, I usually recommend ffmpegX. You can also use Jubler to edit the subtitle file if things aren't quite right (typos, etc). Both are free.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*ffmpegx glitch*

ffmpegx seems like a very interesting program, but there is some confusion in the download. it wants three extra pieces of software which it politely explains cannot be included in the download. it also provides links to locations for the downloads. the second and third work fine, but the first is very confusing. i have been hunting around and it would seem that this has been a problem for several years! google provides several links to solutions, but none of them seemed to work exactly. first, they explain why you get a browser page full of text. you need to use right click/option click to download the file rather than just opening it. ok, no problem. then there are several explanations about the size and name of the downloaded file. mine is simply called 'downloaded file' and is 492 KB. ffmpegx seems to run when i select it in the window asking for the extra 3 pieces of software, so i assume that this is the correct procedure, but the size of the file and its name are not the same as what i read in various other postings about this issue.
ffmpegx opens when i do this, but have i done the right thing or have i downloaded and installed the wrong file somehow?


----------



## InvokeMe (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, to hard code the subtitles into the movies you will need to have the .srt file in the same folder as the .avi file and they have to have the same name (exactly) then Perian should then simple open the .avi file through QT with the subtitles already included. You can then export it out with the settings of your choice. Then burn to Toast.


----------

